# Tongue Jack Maintenance



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Do I need to grease the electric tongue jack? I have noticed it "screeching" the last couple of times I have used it.
How do I grease it? Do I have to pull the plastic cover off the top to do it?


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

From looking at a couple of sites, it looks like you should remove the plastic cover and grease with a standard lithium based grease.

I guess I should be doing this as well!


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks, I will take it apart this weekend and see what it looks like. I have no books on it or I would look at them and it is always dark when I get in.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I never thought of doing anything to the jack....I will look into this when I put one on my new Outback.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Uh-oh! That Jack is a critical part to the trailer. That squeaking usually leads to the entire trailer breaking down. I would trade in for a brand new trailer.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The stimulus way of thinking, I agree, get a bigger trailer


----------

